# Who are the real RINO's in today's GOP?



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

I am sick and tired of being called a RINO on this board. I have never been called anything but a devout Republican by anyone who has ever known me. My girlfriend thinks that I am some times too over-zealous with my love of the GOP, yet I come on this board and I am called a RINO. Why? Because I believe that the GOP is spiraling down a tube they may never be able to crawl back from and the radicals of the party are leading the way? Because I want a party to look to when I get older and want to run for office? Because I know that winning a Texas Senate seat is not winning a general election, and if we ever want to win another election we need to stop shutting down the government and threatening to default on our bills? Why am I a RINO, and if I am a RINO then so is Ronald Reagan, so is George W. and H.W Bush, so are every other major Republican candidate outside of this most recent congress. The most ineffective congress in the history of the United States. Does that mean nothing to any of you? That in almost 250 years, the U.S. has never had a congress as incompetent and irresponsible as this one. Im not here to talk about Obama or Harry Reid or liberals, that is a whole other conversation that needs to be had, but I want to know what these radicals intend to do when another general election rolls around and you want to put Ted Cruz up, but he is only projected to win in Southern and Mid-Western states, and he is facing Hillary. What then? The GOP looks like it is being led by radicals who don't get why moderates wont vote for this guy. Like if the Democrats were electing occupy Wall Street leaders into congress, or put up guys like Abbie Hoffman in during the 70's.  What do you plan to do? I am legitimacy curious.


----------



## Toro (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't let The Small Tent Republicans bother you.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 10, 2013)

fuckin RINO


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

Toro said:


> Don't let The Small Tent Republicans bother you.



They do though. I have never encountered people so small minded and stupid. It infuriates me. I never understood why people didn't like Republicans because all of my friends and their dads who are Republicans are all smart, sensible people. I totally forget that we live in the Northeast, and that when you read statistics about how stupid and fat the south is, they really aren't lying. I always think, aw, the south can't be that dumb, those numbers must just be inflated. Then I read comments on this board and I'm like whoa, they really are that dumb.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> I am sick and tired of being called a RINO on this board. I have never been called anything but a devout Republican by anyone who has ever known me. My girlfriend thinks that I am some times too over-zealous with my love of the GOP, yet I come on this board and I am called a RINO. Why? Because I believe that the GOP is spiraling down a tube they may never be able to crawl back from and the radicals of the party are leading the way? Because I want a party to look to when I get older and want to run for office? Because I know that winning a Texas Senate seat is not winning a general election, and if we ever want to win another election we need to stop shutting down the government and threatening to default on our bills? Why am I a RINO, and if I am a RINO then so is Ronald Reagan, so is George W. and H.W Bush, so are every other major Republican candidate outside of this most recent congress. The most ineffective congress in the history of the United States. Does that mean nothing to any of you? That in almost 250 years, the U.S. has never had a congress as incompetent and irresponsible as this one. Im not here to talk about Obama or Harry Reid or liberals, that is a whole other conversation that needs to be had, but I want to know what these radicals intend to do when another general election rolls around and you want to put Ted Cruz up, but he is only projected to win in Southern and Mid-Western states, and he is facing Hillary. What then? The GOP looks like it is being led by radicals who don't get why moderates wont vote for this guy. Like if the Democrats were electing occupy Wall Street leaders into congress, or put up guys like Abbie Hoffman in during the 70's.  What do you plan to do? I am legitimacy curious.



Did you get Jake Starkey a nice gift for Father's Day?


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick and tired of being called a RINO on this board. I have never been called anything but a devout Republican by anyone who has ever known me. My girlfriend thinks that I am some times too over-zealous with my love of the GOP, yet I come on this board and I am called a RINO. Why? Because I believe that the GOP is spiraling down a tube they may never be able to crawl back from and the radicals of the party are leading the way? Because I want a party to look to when I get older and want to run for office? Because I know that winning a Texas Senate seat is not winning a general election, and if we ever want to win another election we need to stop shutting down the government and threatening to default on our bills? Why am I a RINO, and if I am a RINO then so is Ronald Reagan, so is George W. and H.W Bush, so are every other major Republican candidate outside of this most recent congress. The most ineffective congress in the history of the United States. Does that mean nothing to any of you? That in almost 250 years, the U.S. has never had a congress as incompetent and irresponsible as this one. Im not here to talk about Obama or Harry Reid or liberals, that is a whole other conversation that needs to be had, but I want to know what these radicals intend to do when another general election rolls around and you want to put Ted Cruz up, but he is only projected to win in Southern and Mid-Western states, and he is facing Hillary. What then? The GOP looks like it is being led by radicals who don't get why moderates wont vote for this guy. Like if the Democrats were electing occupy Wall Street leaders into congress, or put up guys like Abbie Hoffman in during the 70's.  What do you plan to do? I am legitimacy curious.
> ...



Did you bring a tissue to clean up the mess when you were done "servicing" OO7?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick and tired of being called a RINO on this board. I have never been called anything but a devout Republican by anyone who has ever known me. My girlfriend thinks that I am some times too over-zealous with my love of the GOP, yet I come on this board and I am called a RINO. Why? Because I believe that the GOP is spiraling down a tube they may never be able to crawl back from and the radicals of the party are leading the way? Because I want a party to look to when I get older and want to run for office? Because I know that winning a Texas Senate seat is not winning a general election, and if we ever want to win another election we need to stop shutting down the government and threatening to default on our bills? Why am I a RINO, and if I am a RINO then so is Ronald Reagan, so is George W. and H.W Bush, so are every other major Republican candidate outside of this most recent congress. The most ineffective congress in the history of the United States. Does that mean nothing to any of you? That in almost 250 years, the U.S. has never had a congress as incompetent and irresponsible as this one. Im not here to talk about Obama or Harry Reid or liberals, that is a whole other conversation that needs to be had, but I want to know what these radicals intend to do when another general election rolls around and you want to put Ted Cruz up, but he is only projected to win in Southern and Mid-Western states, and he is facing Hillary. What then? The GOP looks like it is being led by radicals who don't get why moderates wont vote for this guy. Like if the Democrats were electing occupy Wall Street leaders into congress, or put up guys like Abbie Hoffman in during the 70's.  What do you plan to do? I am legitimacy curious.
> ...



Here comes the circle-jerk club!  When are your buddies gonna show up?


----------



## hortysir (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> I am sick and tired of being called a RINO on this board. I have never been called anything but a devout Republican by anyone who has ever known me. My girlfriend thinks that I am some times too over-zealous with my love of the GOP, yet I come on this board and I am called a RINO. Why? Because I believe that the GOP is spiraling down a tube they may never be able to crawl back from and the radicals of the party are leading the way? Because I want a party to look to when I get older and want to run for office? Because I know that winning a Texas Senate seat is not winning a general election, and if we ever want to win another election we need to stop shutting down the government and threatening to default on our bills? Why am I a RINO, and if I am a RINO then so is Ronald Reagan, so is George W. and H.W Bush, so are every other major Republican candidate outside of this most recent congress. The most ineffective congress in the history of the United States. Does that mean nothing to any of you? That in almost 250 years, the U.S. has never had a congress as incompetent and irresponsible as this one. Im not here to talk about Obama or Harry Reid or liberals, that is a whole other conversation that needs to be had, but I want to know what these radicals intend to do when another general election rolls around and you want to put Ted Cruz up, but he is only projected to win in Southern and Mid-Western states, and he is facing Hillary. What then? The GOP looks like it is being led by radicals who don't get why moderates wont vote for this guy. Like if the Democrats were electing occupy Wall Street leaders into congress, or put up guys like Abbie Hoffman in during the 70's.  What do you plan to do? I am legitimacy curious.



hell, at least the word 'republican' is part of the name you're being called.

I've been called Lefty and Liberal because I think for myself and don't automatically follow the "party line" sometimes


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

hortysir said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick and tired of being called a RINO on this board. I have never been called anything but a devout Republican by anyone who has ever known me. My girlfriend thinks that I am some times too over-zealous with my love of the GOP, yet I come on this board and I am called a RINO. Why? Because I believe that the GOP is spiraling down a tube they may never be able to crawl back from and the radicals of the party are leading the way? Because I want a party to look to when I get older and want to run for office? Because I know that winning a Texas Senate seat is not winning a general election, and if we ever want to win another election we need to stop shutting down the government and threatening to default on our bills? Why am I a RINO, and if I am a RINO then so is Ronald Reagan, so is George W. and H.W Bush, so are every other major Republican candidate outside of this most recent congress. The most ineffective congress in the history of the United States. Does that mean nothing to any of you? That in almost 250 years, the U.S. has never had a congress as incompetent and irresponsible as this one. Im not here to talk about Obama or Harry Reid or liberals, that is a whole other conversation that needs to be had, but I want to know what these radicals intend to do when another general election rolls around and you want to put Ted Cruz up, but he is only projected to win in Southern and Mid-Western states, and he is facing Hillary. What then? The GOP looks like it is being led by radicals who don't get why moderates wont vote for this guy. Like if the Democrats were electing occupy Wall Street leaders into congress, or put up guys like Abbie Hoffman in during the 70's.  What do you plan to do? I am legitimacy curious.
> ...



They are all idiots and don't understand the concept of working together or anything more complex then whatever Rush Limbaugh told them on their drive home from work.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Is that what you J off into when you think of America collapsing. 

HEy Frank, let me ask you something. Who do you want to us to put up as of right now for President in 2016? Real question, who do you think has the best chance of winning the MAJORITY vote in 2016?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> I am sick and tired of being called a RINO on this board. I have never been called anything but a devout Republican by anyone who has ever known me. My girlfriend thinks that I am some times too over-zealous with my love of the GOP, yet I come on this board and I am called a RINO. Why? Because I believe that the GOP is spiraling down a tube they may never be able to crawl back from and the radicals of the party are leading the way? Because I want a party to look to when I get older and want to run for office? Because I know that winning a Texas Senate seat is not winning a general election, and if we ever want to win another election we need to stop shutting down the government and threatening to default on our bills? Why am I a RINO, and if I am a RINO then so is Ronald Reagan, so is George W. and H.W Bush, so are every other major Republican candidate outside of this most recent congress. The most ineffective congress in the history of the United States. Does that mean nothing to any of you? That in almost 250 years, the U.S. has never had a congress as incompetent and irresponsible as this one. Im not here to talk about Obama or Harry Reid or liberals, that is a whole other conversation that needs to be had, but I want to know what these radicals intend to do when another general election rolls around and you want to put Ted Cruz up, but he is only projected to win in Southern and Mid-Western states, and he is facing Hillary. What then? The GOP looks like it is being led by radicals who don't get why moderates wont vote for this guy. Like if the Democrats were electing occupy Wall Street leaders into congress, or put up guys like Abbie Hoffman in during the 70's.  What do you plan to do? I am legitimacy curious.



There is no such thing as a RINO, anyone is a republican who considers himself a republican. 

The idiotic notion that republicans who wisely and correctly reject rightwing extremism arent real republicans is one of the many things destroying the GOP, such as the TPM.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 10, 2013)

hortysir said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick and tired of being called a RINO on this board. I have never been called anything but a devout Republican by anyone who has ever known me. My girlfriend thinks that I am some times too over-zealous with my love of the GOP, yet I come on this board and I am called a RINO. Why? Because I believe that the GOP is spiraling down a tube they may never be able to crawl back from and the radicals of the party are leading the way? Because I want a party to look to when I get older and want to run for office? Because I know that winning a Texas Senate seat is not winning a general election, and if we ever want to win another election we need to stop shutting down the government and threatening to default on our bills? Why am I a RINO, and if I am a RINO then so is Ronald Reagan, so is George W. and H.W Bush, so are every other major Republican candidate outside of this most recent congress. The most ineffective congress in the history of the United States. Does that mean nothing to any of you? That in almost 250 years, the U.S. has never had a congress as incompetent and irresponsible as this one. Im not here to talk about Obama or Harry Reid or liberals, that is a whole other conversation that needs to be had, but I want to know what these radicals intend to do when another general election rolls around and you want to put Ted Cruz up, but he is only projected to win in Southern and Mid-Western states, and he is facing Hillary. What then? The GOP looks like it is being led by radicals who don't get why moderates wont vote for this guy. Like if the Democrats were electing occupy Wall Street leaders into congress, or put up guys like Abbie Hoffman in during the 70's.  What do you plan to do? I am legitimacy curious.
> ...


I wouldn't be bothered by the folks calling you a RINO, after all RINOs think for themselves in today's Republican world. What's better, being a follower and living in a follower's world, living on someone else's terms or thinking for yourself and living in _your _world, on your own terms?


----------



## hortysir (Oct 10, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick and tired of being called a RINO on this board. I have never been called anything but a devout Republican by anyone who has ever known me. My girlfriend thinks that I am some times too over-zealous with my love of the GOP, yet I come on this board and I am called a RINO. Why? Because I believe that the GOP is spiraling down a tube they may never be able to crawl back from and the radicals of the party are leading the way? Because I want a party to look to when I get older and want to run for office? Because I know that winning a Texas Senate seat is not winning a general election, and if we ever want to win another election we need to stop shutting down the government and threatening to default on our bills? Why am I a RINO, and if I am a RINO then so is Ronald Reagan, so is George W. and H.W Bush, so are every other major Republican candidate outside of this most recent congress. The most ineffective congress in the history of the United States. Does that mean nothing to any of you? That in almost 250 years, the U.S. has never had a congress as incompetent and irresponsible as this one. Im not here to talk about Obama or Harry Reid or liberals, that is a whole other conversation that needs to be had, but I want to know what these radicals intend to do when another general election rolls around and you want to put Ted Cruz up, but he is only projected to win in Southern and Mid-Western states, and he is facing Hillary. What then? The GOP looks like it is being led by radicals who don't get why moderates wont vote for this guy. Like if the Democrats were electing occupy Wall Street leaders into congress, or put up guys like Abbie Hoffman in during the 70's.  What do you plan to do? I am legitimacy curious.
> ...



The Republican party is definitely fractured.
I don't know who can unite us.
I like Rubio but I think he could be as easily swayed as Cruz

Jindall?

Christie is just another Crist

*shrug*
I really like Newt last time around and he seems to be injecting some reason during this fiasco......


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



It just makes me mad that no one takes us (Republicans) seriously anymore. All I want is to have a legitimate political discussion with people who weren't brainwashed by the Tea Party. Why do they think this is a game? Why are they willing to take this country to hell to spite Obama? It just makes no sense to me.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

hortysir said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



I like Rubio, but I agree, he can be too literal a lot of the times when it comes to his conservatism. I liked Romney. I liked Romney before, whoever was whispering in his ear turned him into the miserable candidate he turned in to. I want someone who will connect with moderates. Christie is able to do that, and has proven so in NJ. He is a a really good Gov. (I live in NJ) and I like him a lot. Ill tell you one thing, if we don't find someone to unite us soon, we will be dead in the water,a nd I garuntee that our Party will break into Tea Partiers and Republicans.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Your problem is that you want the GOP to be virtually identical to the enemy on every policy stance with a few token Conservative ideas.  If the Communist Democrats can warp speed to the Left with impunity, why should the GOP follow suit??


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

BorisTheAnimal said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



That is so far from the truth. You don't know anything about my politics. I want us to stop being so focused on silly social issues like gay marriage and start keying in on actual fiscal issues. How are we going to fix the college loan problem? How are we going to fix social security? How am I going to get to retire?

You know why I am a Republican? Because I want the money I earn as a lawyer to be my money. I have no problem helping those in need, but to a point. I believe in social welfare as a safety net, not as a way of living. Democrats don't seem to understand that. My problem with the TPM is that they think when I say I have no problem with social welfare as a safety net, all you hear is "HE is a Communist" and that is ridiculous. You don't even want to listen to those in your own party. How do you expect to work with Democrats and get things done there?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Dr Ben Carson


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Don't let The Small Tent Republicans bother you.
> ...



oh boy...
I read your post and I'm like whoa, what a condescending progressive jerk
sounds like you need some cheese though you whine like a rino/progressive


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Oct 11, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



But that's just it.  I don't want to work with backstabbing Democrats, I want to destroy them politically.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2013)

BorisTheAnimal said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > BorisTheAnimal said:
> ...



his politics are nothing Republican, he's a fake like Jake is


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2013)

Those calling you RINO are less Republican than you. Real Republicans have been intellectual, willing to comromise, understanding of the political system and willing to do what is good in the long run

Those on the radical right are short sighted, intollerant of diversity and insistent on doctrinal purity. They do not represent the party but dictate because they are the most militant


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



You touch on a key problem with todays Republican Party....Solutions

They have turned into the Party of No....intent on blocking all legislation that does not involve tax cuts.

What Republicans of today have done is elevate the lowly welfare receipient as the primary reason why the middle class is suffering. Look towards societies leeches as the reason your standard of living is declining....but don't you dare question that portion of society that is immune from economic sacrifice


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2013)

> Did you get Jake Starkey a nice gift for Father's Day?


  JS tips his hat, smiles, steps around the irrelevant person, and continues walking.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2013)

The RINOs are those like CrusaderFrank, Stephanie, Yurt,  Ernie S., etc, from the far reactionary right.

As the popularity ratings continue to plummet to historic lows, the TeaPs double down without an exit strategy.

We told you TeaP idiots this would happen, but NOOOOOOO, you would not listen.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



What is your view of Steve Lonnegan?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The RINOs are those like CrusaderFrank, Stephanie, Yurt,  Ernie S., etc, from the far reactionary right.
> 
> As the popularity ratings continue to plummet to historic lows, the TeaPs double down without an exit strategy.
> 
> We told you TeaP idiots this would happen, but NOOOOOOO, you would not listen.



OFA direct deposits another 25 cents in the Jake Starkey Fake Republican account


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Did you get Jake Starkey a nice gift for Father's Day?
> 
> 
> JS tips his hat, smiles, steps around the irrelevant person, and continues walking.



CF adds another notch on his 50 caliber poseur sniper rifle


----------



## editec (Oct 11, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Those calling you RINO are less Republican than you. Real Republicans have been intellectual, willing to comromise, understanding of the political system and willing to do what is good in the long run
> 
> Those on the radical right are short sighted, intollerant of diversity and insistent on doctrinal purity. They do not represent the party but dictate because they are the most militant



Bingo.

Why I am SO OLD I even remember when the GOP WAS the party of intellectuals!

Now being an intellectual in that party is probably going to get you labeled as a RINO.

The STUPID have taken over the former party of Wm F Buckley!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2013)

editec said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Those calling you RINO are less Republican than you. Real Republicans have been intellectual, willing to comromise, understanding of the political system and willing to do what is good in the long run
> ...



William F Buckley has been replaced by High School graduates Limbaugh, Hannity and Beck


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 11, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



The guy who compared homosexuality to bestiality? Are you dor real? How many people do you expect to vote for him? What are you just putting him up for shits and gigs? Like hey, this would be fun to watch the Republican candidate lose by 35 points!


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 11, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Lonnegan is good. He is a little to supportive of things like gun rights and abortion, but I think his fiscal views override his social shortcomings. He has a tough time getting off of the ground in NJ, but he has potential.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 11, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Don't worry everyone, when people like this say that you are a "fake" Republican all it means is that you use your brain. Don't attack intellectuals because it you don't understand any of that learnin stuff.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Damn

I thought there was hope for you in NJ Republican politics

Lonnegan is a nutjob teatard who they trot out every couple years to run in can't win elections


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > BorisTheAnimal said:
> ...



Trust me

You do not want to be a Republican in the mold of Stephanie


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 11, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



No one does.. The thing is, that she and her simple cohorts are the loudest so people think that we are all like that. It is not the case! There are so many of us who want to actually get things done in congress! Once we get the WORST congress in the history of America out of there.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



No, Son of Starkey. I hope he runs. He'll easily beat whoever the dems run be it Hillary or Christie


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 11, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



You people actually believe the things that you say.. Sometimes I forget that you actually think that stuff and you don't just say it for shock value. If you think Ben Carson could win a mayoral position in Oxford, Mississippi you may be right, but a major election? That means he needs over 50 million people to vote for him and not just in Alabama. Do you really think the moderates in Ohio and Florida would be like ya know, the current Sec. State with an favorability rating of 66 percent is ok, but lets put in the guy who thinks human beings making love is equivalent to barnyard sex.. Do you hear the things you are saying, or do you just not care?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Carson couldn't even get elected to the Senate


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 11, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Carson wouldn't win American Idol if he switched voices with Sinatra.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Starkeyson, you keep talking up Hillary but ask yourself, what difference does it make

She's not getting the nomination


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2013)

REAL Republicans would have told the TeaTards to go fuck themselves a long time ago


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 12, 2013)

OFA and Soros pays people to come and post on boards pretending to represent Republicans. Sure there's the Boehner/McCain/Obama/Bush wing of the GOP, but we're going to eliminate them. I call it the DeStarkification of the Republican Party.

There's already one political Party that believes government should run your life, we don't need a second


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> OFA and Soros pays people to come and post on boards pretending to represent Republicans. Sure there's the Boehner/McCain/Obama/Bush wing of the GOP, but we're going to eliminate them. I call it the DeStarkification of the Republican Party.
> 
> There's already one political Party that believes government should run your life, we don't need a second



I was just picking a person out of the air who may run on the Dem side, but you still haven't addressed my question of how a man who thinks two people having sex is animalistic could possibly win a major election. The GOP couldn't win with a guy who you tried to turn into a Uber-con. If he just maintained his sane views he would have won, but you try-hards, just had to see four more years of Obama..idiots. Truthfully, anyone who knows so little about politics that they clump Bohner and Obama together just doesnt deserve the time of day. You think Bush isn't conservative enough? Who the hell do you think is a true conservative then? Bozos like Rush?


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Oct 12, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > OFA and Soros pays people to come and post on boards pretending to represent Republicans. Sure there's the Boehner/McCain/Obama/Bush wing of the GOP, but we're going to eliminate them. I call it the DeStarkification of the Republican Party.
> ...



Sure as hell ain't Olympia Snowe(job), Lamar alexander, Charlie Crist, Chris Christie, Lindsey Grahamnesty, John McStain, George Pataki, rudy Giuliani, Nelson Rockefeller, Bob Dull, and so on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 12, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > OFA and Soros pays people to come and post on boards pretending to represent Republicans. Sure there's the Boehner/McCain/Obama/Bush wing of the GOP, but we're going to eliminate them. I call it the DeStarkification of the Republican Party.
> ...



Jake we did it your way twice -- running "moderates" and we're 0-2 against the worst modern President.

 You moderates will still have a role in the Republican Party but it will be cleaning out ashtrays and making sure there's ice in the ice bucket


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Jesus Christ himself wouldn't have beaten Obama in 2008. We had a small chance until your girl, Sarah Palin opened her mouth and the country realized how stupid the fringe conservatives can be. We didn't lose because John McCain was a moderate, we lost because Sarah Palin is a full on idiot. 

In our second go at it we had a chance. We had a guy who could have won over moderates, minorities, youth, but then the "base" had to put their 2 cents in. Now Romney looks like an idiot who can't maintain a value to save his life. Romney, as I knew him, was a good choice. He had a healthcare reform plan that focused in on the adverse necessities of different states. He had a stance on gay marriage that didn't go against his conservative values, but didn't sound like he was from Alabama circa 1933. He realized that America had a gun problem and addressed it in Massachusetts. He was a wealthy business man with an impressive pedigree. He had all of the qualities to win over votes that the GOP didn't always win in, and are losing in record numbers today. But no, the "base" didn't want that candidate. They wanted a hard line conservative, and if Romney wasn't going to be that, they were going to turn him into. Now he is going back on all of his policies that he use to have, to "evolve" into these new uber-con ideals. So now what happens? I mean he won whites at 72%.. He won men by 61%.. How many young people went out for Mr. Romney? 36 percent of them.. Gee I wonder why.. How did Obama do among moderates? 56%.. I wonder why on that one too..

You people are so out of touch with reality that you think a more conservative candidate would have done better with the youth and moderates. Where does that logic come from? The truth is, if we can't win the youth and the moderate vote we can't win the election. The truth is, we had a candidate who could have won the youth and the moderate, but you didn't want that. You don't care if you lose the next five elections, as long as its with a crazy hard-line conservative like yourself. Well, I am sorry, but I want to win elections, and I want to do it now. So either get out of the GOP, start your own party full of crazies like yourself and stop making the rest of us look like idiots. At least then you can nominate Ben Carson, get 8,000 votes and make up some other excuse why you lose elections.. Idiots..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2013)

Every Republican who has won the presidency had to win the middle, and that is what Eisenhower et al.

Those Republicans who have the lost elections since FDR died and HT retired lost because they lost the middle.

The left of center to the right of center, Frank, is not going to vote for candidates to the far right.

Nothing gives us any reason to expect that will happen.


----------



## Sawbriars (Oct 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Every Republican who has won the presidency had to win the middle, and that is what Eisenhower et al.
> 
> Those Republicans who have the lost elections since FDR died and HT retired lost because they lost the middle.
> 
> ...



Nonsense.....incoherent babble.

Lets recap the REPUBLICAN LOSERS:

MODERATE John McCain  presidential loser, who is not even a member of the senate leadership
MODERATE Mitt Romney  ditto
MODERATE Scott Brown  congress..spent all his time pandering to Democrats and liberals, and sticking up the middle finger to any conservatives (sorry, its true, just ask a conservative)
MODERATE (O.K., radical social liberal) Richard Tisei congress   (nice guy, dont get me started),
MODERATE Kerry Healey, governorthe rich lady who has lost every election she ever ran for, except National State Committeewoman of which she garnered the obscure position via the LIBERAL vote on the Republican State Committee
MODERATE Charlie Baker, governor, who made it a point to march in a gay pride parade and tell everyone hes further left on the social issues than Barry Hussein Obama.
MODERATE  fill in the blank,. the list is long.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 16, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Every Republican who has won the presidency had to win the middle, and that is what Eisenhower et al.
> ...



How about answering my post? Oh that's right, you cant. Let's recap..
John McCain- Crazy hardline conservative idiot running mate
Mitt Romney- Was a Republican, until someone whispered in his ear that he needed to "win the base"
Scott Brown- Spends six years in the house and another 6 in the senate in a liberal state like mass. maintaining conservative values and kicking out long standing dem incumbents 
Tisei- Another Mass. Republican who served 26 years in the legislator passing conservative laws into effect in a liberal state.
Charlie Baker-  Another Mass. Rep. .. are all of your examples Republicans from one of the most liberal states in the union? Stood up for gay rights.. Im sorr, what is the problem with that? We let stupid people marry each other, what is the problem with people of the same sex? He is pro choice, like the rest of us that have left the south's crippled education system. He is pro gay marriage because, ya know, he isnt an ignorant asshat. Economically, his plan revolves around making it easier for small business to grow in Mass. Less taxes for those who contribute to the economy and help those in need with a safety net. So what he is socially liberal? In twenty years those won't be seen as "liberal" ideas, but just being humane. People who opposed it will be seen as those who were protesting at Ole Miss during desegregation. That is who you are. Backward bigots who are no better than the racists of the 60's/


----------

